# New PCC Process



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

Department of Home Affairs - RSA Police Clearance Certificate

Does anyone have more information about this? 
I already have an SA PCC, submitting for critical skill very soon, currently in Mumbai. How would this affect my application?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

If your existing SA PCC is still valid (i.e. dated within 6 months of your application) then it'll be accepted


----------



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

It seems vfs has put the implementation of the requirement on hold till further notice.

Here: DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Important Information

I'm not sure when was the notice posted though.


----------

